# Where to start?



## Alchemy

I want to take on the challenge of learning Arabic. I've been comtemplating the idea for a little while now, I just need some words of wisdom to get me motivated. From what I've seen so far, it looks impossible - keep in mind my native language is Germanic.

I literally have no idea where to start with this, can anyone make any suggestions? I mean, can I jump straight in there with the Arabic script or should I stick to the transliteration system of the fundamentals?

I'll make sure I check out the resources topic while I'm here.

Thanks all.


----------



## MarcB

The resources has a wealth of ideas and courses.You can find classical and spoken Arabic. The Wikipedia article is a good place to start.You can find info for the alphabet. 
At first transliteration is helpful but you can learn the alphabet at the same time.Also listen to audiofiles.


----------



## toolmanUF

I do NOT recommend learning with transliteration. I think that from the get-go you need to learn to read the Arabic alphabet, it really isn't that hard at all. If you don't train yourself in the beginning to really be able to read and recognize texts written in Arabic, it will be much more difficult later on.

I'm not going to lie: Arabic is a very difficult language for English speakers. But it is so rewarding! It opens a large part of the world to you, a part of the world with a very beautiful culture. Imagine being able to travel to Morocco, Tunisia, Egypt, and Lebanon (and other Arab countries) and being able to really enjoy the culture fully.

Once you start learning Arabic you will see that the 3 root system of the Semitic languages makes learning easier. I would say that Arabic is overwhelming at first, but it all gets easier if you just stay with it. And once you are able to start reading Arabic newspapers and novels, you will keep coming back for more!


----------



## Josh_

toolmanUF said:


> I do NOT recommend learning with transliteration. I think that from the get-go you need to learn to read the Arabic alphabet, it really isn't that hard at all. If you don't train yourself in the beginning to really be able to read and recognize texts written in Arabic, it will be much more difficult later on.


I categorically disagree with this assessment. I learned Arabic in transliteration three years before I started learning the script and I had no problem transferring over to the script. And in fact I believe it helped me learn Arabic faster. I should note that I learned a dialect before learning MSA and in my opinion it is better to learn a dialect in transliteration as the Arabic alphabet is not really equipped to deal with the phonological changes in the dialects. In other words the Arabic alphabet is well suited for MSA, but not so much so for the dialects. 

For MSA it is might be better to learn the Arabic alphabet from the start, but I do not think it is absolutely necessary. The alphabet could be learned after one has gained a foundation in Arabic pronunciation through transliteration. Learning in transliteration can be very helpful because one can really visualize and internalize the correct pronunciation of words. I, for one, found that learning in transliteration actually helped me to recognize and pronounce the words correctly when I saw them in Arabic script. I believe I was able to learn the alphabet faster and read faster because I was already familiar with the way a word sounded through my usage of transliteration.

As a comparison I learned the Hebrew alphabet from the get go before learning any Hebrew and I had a more difficult time with learning the language since I was not already familiar with the way words sound. I read slower and with less confidence.

I think the reason why most people will tell you that learning in transliteration is not good is because they probably believe that one will become dependent on it and use it as a crutch. While this is a possbility I do not think it has to happen. With much reading and practice in Arabic script one will not need to rely on transliteration.

Anyway, this is not to say that learning in transliteration is necessarily better nor do I necessarily recommend starting out with transliteration -- each person learns in his own way and should start with whatever he/she thinks is best. This is just to show some of the benefits of learning in transliteration and to counter the wide spread idea that learning in transliteration is wrong and/or dangerous.


----------



## Alchemy

Thanks for all the replies. I think I'll attempt to make use of both the transliteration and the script. 

I'm going to learn the alphabet first, so I'll try practicing the script. What's the best way of writing out those characters? I doubt using a standard pen would do much justice.

Thanks again.


----------



## ayed

Alchemy said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I think I'll attempt to make use of both the transliteration and the script.
> 
> I'm going to learn the alphabet first, so I'll try practicing the script. What's the best way of writing out those characters? I doubt using a standard pen would do much justice.
> 
> Thanks again.


When you click on the following link , scroll down to the answe No# 17 and download "how to write the Arabic Alphabet" clip :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=197964&highlight=arabic


----------



## clevermizo

I second Josh's opinion that not only is learning from transliteration at first not detrimental, but may also be beneficial.

I also started learning a dialect of Arabic before starting to learn MSA. (Actually, I started to learn MSA, became inflamed at the paucity of quality found in الكتاب في تعلم العربية, gave up, started learning Syrian dialect instead, and then started learning Qur'anic Arabic from the text by Thackston.) I used both Arabic script (something I had learned in high school, for fun) and transliteration. Transliteration, as Josh has said, better primes you for the extent of say, the vowel system and sound changes due to the grammatical consequence (like stress shifting, etc.). As such, I found a mix of both - having the Arabic text and the transliteration nearby, to be of most benefit for me. However, if I had not known how to read Arabic text, I would have been fine using transliteration to reach a certain level of competency in speaking and then learning Arabic script.

In my opinion, if you have some sort of speaking competency first, this will help to strongly build up confidence, making the leap to a new script less intimidating. However, if you have to learn everything a priori, you may find it more difficult. Of course if you are learning MSA/CA strictly, then you have to learn Arabic script soon, however having transliteration nearby at the beginning may give you the immediate sound:form correspondences you need in your acquisition.


----------



## Alchemy

Thanks again, ayed.

What is the general opinion on things not written perfectly? I assume that normal day-to-day things aren't written so meticulously. How is it in Arab speaking countries? Can one be forgiven for writing just so it's comprehensible or must one go beyond "the call of duty"? Sorry for my ignorance in this matter.


----------



## Alchemy

Just another little concern here. Is it me or are vowels omitted in the script form? How would I be able to know how to read the script and pronounce the word correctly without knowing the word prior to encountering it?

Thanks!


----------



## Jana337

Alchemy said:


> Just another little concern here. Is it me or are vowels omitted in the script form? How would I be able to know how to read the script and pronounce the word correctly without knowing the word prior to encountering it?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to Arabic.


----------



## Alchemy

Jana337 said:


> Welcome to Arabic.


 
Ah, I see.


----------



## Nikola

For learning purposes you can read text with vowels, there is also transliteration eventually you will recognize the words without vowels.Do you plan to have a teacher or learn from books? A teacher is the best way but you can learn also on your own.Check the resources to see if you have an aptitude for Arabic. You do not have to invest in books until you are sure you wish to continue. The free info can at least get you past the first level, and the people here are very helpful.


----------



## Alchemy

Thanks for the advice Nikola. 

I'm not going to invest in any books just yet, I'm finding the resources available online to be really useful.


----------



## WadiH

Alchemy said:


> Just another little concern here. Is it me or are vowels omitted in the script form? How would I be able to know how to read the script and pronounce the word correctly without knowing the word prior to encountering it?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Just a small comment: only short vowels are omitted.  Long vowels are always indicated by their own letters.  Also, there are many books published with diacriticals for short vowels.  The Quran is printed with the diacriticals as well.

Arabic is my native language, so I can only offer limited advice as to the best way to learn it.  However, I would recommend that you get some access to Arabic satellite TV channels while you're learning, even if you're learning Standard Arabic as opposed to a dialect.


----------



## Alchemy

Thanks for the advice, Wadi. I'll definitely give the TV thing a shot when I'm ready for it.

Another quick question, does anyone know where I can download the software (providing it's legal) that will enable me to use the script on my keyboard? Arabic doesn't appear under language settings in my control panel. 

Thanks.


----------



## elroy

Please check the main forum sticky, which contains some information about installing an Arabic keyboard.

I'd like to remind you that in this forum we stick to a one-topic-per-thread rule, so you should open a new thread for every new question that you have. 

Thanks for understanding.


----------

